# Help needed getting LT2000 started after storage, replacement carb....



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

A buddy of mine gave me a LT2000 that he had in his garage for about 2 years just sitting. The steering sector gear had given out and the carb was leaking when he parked it inside and let it sit in 04'

I picked it up for free and got the steering parts from Sears for about 50 bucks. The carb, I was told, needed to be rebuilt and was basically junk, so I bought a new one from Sears for 70 bucks.

It has the 12.5 OHV Gold engine. The Techusmin (spelling?) one I beleive...

Any way - steering work great once again. 

I mounted the carb and it would not hit a lick. Cranks fine. I pulled the plug (instaled a new one) and checked for spark. I'm getting spark. If I spray starting fluid in a few shots it will hit and run for about 5 seconds. When it runs it sounds clearly like it is only running from the starting fluid as it is 'thump-thump' saounds like a cammed engine when it loupes at low idle.

So - I assume the 'new; carb needs adjustment as it seems not to be getting any gas. 

I would say I have basic mechanical skills - so I feeel I can tinker with it some more, but I need HELP!

What would you guys do? 

Any source for on-line carb adjustment material?

Could it be something other than the carb needing adjustment?

Thanks for the help!

GOD BLESS

john


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you verified fuel is flowing through the gas line to the carb. and the carb. is filling with gas? I like to use WD-40 as a starting fluid in leu of ether as it is less explosive and has bit of lubrication in it.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Actually I gave the tractor away... Can you drain at the fuel cup?*

I had cut and pasted the post above to get some help for my friend that I gave the LT2000 to. Sorry I didn;t put that into the orginal post. 

I haven't asked him about gas getting to the carb yet. 

I know I had the gas tank off and the fueal line. I told him to get new line and a new filter. I'll have him pop the line at the carb and check for gas. 

Can you drain the bowl with the vavle on the boittom of the fuel bowl or does that adjust the carb in some way if you mess with that vavle?


GOD BLESS!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure, but if it is a plug like I see on most carbs. in this application; it is most likely a drain plug for the fuel bowl. I would have your friend check to ensure that if there is a fuel shut-off for the gas tank, that it is open, and the fuel filter as you say is not clogged. I would not mess with any carb. adjustments until you verify that the carb. is getting and filling with gas.


----------



## amcowles (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I really want to get this tractor going again. Not just for me, but so the legacy of the tractor will live on through the give away. Such a nice gesture.... 

Anyway, getting back to the fuel and carb... I replaced the fuel line, fuel filter, and carb. I have not removed the screw below the bowl but I did twist it around and back to original position a few times. It has a little spring around it.

In the for what it's worth category, I have noticed a few things:
1. the fuel line does actually travel, allbeit ever so slightly, below the carb. I could try shortening that so it doesn't have to relay on gravity so much. And no I have not verified for sure that gas is in the carb or will flow freely into it. How might one do that? Should I unscrew the screw at the bottom of the bowl and recut the fuel line? 

2. Starting fluid did seem to get it going a little. I'd say it ran unattended for about 5-10 seconds max one time. But it couldn't get over the hump.

3. When I reassambled the carb., the wire hooks that help control the air and choke didn't fit exactly the same way, but it's so close to matching that I thought it should still crank. I sprayed WD on the throttle assembly moving parts (couldn't hurt right?). 

4. I have made no adjustments to the carb (other than turning the screw below the bowl).


----------



## amcowles (Aug 10, 2006)

UPDATE: 
I verified gas is in the bowl. I also shortened my fuel line about an inch which looks great. It is still acting about the same when IO try and crank it. Carb adjustment next? Any input would be great. I'm not to jazzed about the idea of taking it to the local power equipment shop.

Thanks


----------



## amcowles (Aug 10, 2006)

UPDATE!!!

He's alive...

Instead of using the Sr\tarting fluid, I went a different route. Just manually moved on of the carb wire/throttle hooks while turning the engine over and it fired right up. It ran for as long as I'd let it, butit did sound pretty rough. Not a pretty humm sound like you'd want. Aliuve none the less though. I'll let it run for a while and then see how it sounds. After all it's been 2 years since it's 'benn alive'


----------



## amcowles (Aug 10, 2006)

It's LOUD... LIKE A DRAGSTER!!!!

soundslike he's about to take off. should i get a new throttler assembly????


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you mean the throttle cable?


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Excellent Mike! As for a new cable.....*

If you are atlking a throtle cable it could be broke inside the casing. Tey moving the cable lever and look a t the end that attaches to the carb - if that piece does not move or if it seems to bind some then get a new one. Or you can dissabmle it and clean it real good, relube and try the cable again.

I know the connection on the carb of the cable and the sir control valve are very important to get a snmooth idle going.

As for the noise - yep, that is one loud tractor. I put a replacement sears muffler on it in early 2004. the 'muffler' looked like a coffe can with holes in it. I don't see it providing any backpressure and it sure did not quiet it down. That is just the sound of those roaring 12.5 horses under your hood.

Willl it idle fine? 

Put it in gear yet?

GOD BLESS!

john


----------



## amcowles (Aug 10, 2006)

Moving the throttle handle does move the cable and it will activate the choke. However, moving the throttle cable from high to low or low to high produces no movement at the carb. To me, it seems like the bracket assembly and governor levers/springs should be replaced - and cable too just for good measure.

AAK - if you want to ride to sears parts and service, I may be giong today, also check you VM. There should be a good one on there.


----------



## amcowles (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like I could get teh parts on line or down at the sears store.


----------

